# Would You Have What It Takes To Gig A Hello Kitty Guitar?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

Not just gig but kill it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Why not?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Why not?


No neck pickup.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I suck no matter which guitar I play, so I’d sound just as good on this as anything else.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd do it, and with my favourite shit-eating grin, defy anyone to mess with me. 

Laugh at yourself, it's good for you.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

It's been done.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If I was able to mod the pickups, controls/wiring, body, neck and some hardware. Sure.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I want a Mojo Jojo guitar. It has a neck pickup.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

adcandour said:


> If I was able to mod the pickups, controls/wiring, body, neck and some hardware. Sure.


Just don't mess with the Kitty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2017)

I'd prefer this kitty


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I'd prefer this kitty


ACK!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

If we could only play what we deserved based on talent, this would be all I have.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Any Sanrio guitar would be cool...........


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I've always secretly coveted the Spongebob strat...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2017)

There's one for sale in Toronto. $450
Fender hello kitty pink | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's a Hello Kitty mini-Strat for sale in Ottawa: Collector’s Item---Fender Squier Hello Kitty 3/4 Strat | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

THREE pickups, which is good, but 22.75" scale, which is a little cramped.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

laristotle said:


> There's one for sale in Toronto. $450
> Fender hello kitty pink | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


For an Affinity? Damn...

I guess the Hello Kitty paintjob is worth about $370?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I’d total rock this “Epi-pony”










Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> I’d total rock this “Epi-pony”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my. How adorable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jdto said:


> For an Affinity? Damn...
> 
> I guess the Hello Kitty paintjob is worth about $370?


Nah, it's the *STRAP*, bro. Those things go for _thousands _at Christie's auction house.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I remember a few years back the HK strat could fetch up to $600. I should sell mine now before it drops back to regular Affinity Squier prices.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe, but I think I might pass on this one, I would rock a Horshack!










Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a killer strap to go with it


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)




----------

